# Best Multi Tool and most durable



## nkbigdog (Dec 11, 2012)

My son broke my Gerber Multi tool..I want to get him an indestructible one; any Idea's would be appreciated. Thanks Phil


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 11, 2012)

What did he do to break the Gerber one?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 11, 2012)

Leatherman ...


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 11, 2012)

He did not tell me, Worst part is he has a Mechanical Engineering degree


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 11, 2012)

With that degree he should be able to break anything. LOL


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 11, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> With that degree he should be able to break anything. LOL



^^^^  This  ^^^^    And Leatherman!!!


----------



## rvick (Dec 11, 2012)

leatherman


----------



## jksilverado (Dec 11, 2012)

*warranty*

Some Gerber knives have a lifetime warranty. I would look into that and see if they will replace it.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 11, 2012)

Leatherman for sure


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guy's!! Leatherman it is going to be..Again thanks for the suggestions and advice.


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 12, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> He did not tell me, Worst part is he has a Mechanical Engineering degree





I have a Gerber and it sent me to the doc's office due to operator error once, but haven't manage to break it yet.


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Dec 12, 2012)

I love my leatherman


----------



## rvick (Dec 12, 2012)

my son could break an anvil but he hasnt broken my leatherman ...yet


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 12, 2012)

Leatherman it is Picked up a Leatherman Super Tool 300 today for 70 Bucks..Thanks to all for the suggestion...


----------

